# Problema con salida de audio en estereo



## erickelec (Oct 29, 2012)

Que tal amigos, tengo un problema con un estereo AIWA modelo: CX-55U,  este estéreo, viene siendo como un cerebro, es color negro, de  dimensiones algo considerables, solo tiene 2 caseteras, y tiene entradas auxiliares para conectarle, DVD, celulares, reproductores de MP3, etc, ustedes saben.

Ahora bien el problema es que hace un tiempo una de las salidas donde se  conectan los cables de las bocinas tuvo un problema, el cual no se cual sea, el punto es que solo se escuha por una bocina y por la otra si la conecto se escucha un fuerte zumbido ( algo así como si estuvieran tocando con el dedo el plug que va conectado a un celular o aun Mp3 )
que puedo hacer??   gracias por si atención! necesito de regreso mi estereooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> el problema es que hace un tiempo una de las salidas donde se conectan los cables de las bocinas tuvo un problema,
> 
> se escucha un fuerte zumbido ( algo así como si estuvieran tocando con el dedo el plug que va conectado a un celular o aun Mp3 )


 
Seguramente se haya roto y puesto en corto la salida y como consecuencia , salida de un canal quemada


Saludos !


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

y que puedo hacer DOSMETROS??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Cambiar ese integrado de salida !


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

es un circuito integradoo? ( de esos que tiene como 6 patas de cada lado? " )  

si es así, como lo identifico?

O es todo el conjunto que tiene los plasticos rojo y negro donde se insertan las puntas de los cables de las bocinas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> es un circuito integradoo? ( de esos que tiene como 6 patas de cada lado? " )
> 
> si es así, como lo identifico?


 
Es de esos , seguramente hay dos , solo tenes que seguir los cables desde la conección que no funciona


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

no hay cables de conexión, no se si te refieras a los caminos impresos en el circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> no hay cables de conexión, no se si te refieras a los caminos impresos en el circuito


 
Si , cables o caminos impresos


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

ya revisé los caminos y sinceramente no vi que ninguno me llevara a algun circuito integrado, solo detecté 3 integrados en la placa del circuito donde están las salidas de las bocinas.

las salidas( que tienen los plasticos sujetadores negro y rojo se ven en buen estado) al igual que los 3 integrados.

Lo que si noté es una resistencia pero aparentemente no me lleva hacia las salidas de la bocina, pero en el plástico de la placa donde está solada la resistencia ,se ve una mancha obscura como de quemadura y la resistencia no se ve quemada, pero parece que ya esta  un poco tostada ya que se despedazó un poco y no puedo verle los colores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 30, 2012)

el ic de salida esta escondido entre dos chapas,una gruesa de aluminio y otra mas fina de chapa,sujeta por dos tornillos largos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Dejalo funcionando con una sola bocina , la que suena bien a alto volumen , de los dos integrados idénticos que tiene atornillados a una placa de aluminio , el que se entibie será el bueno.

Cambiá el malo


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

Algo que si es cierto es que ha de estar haciendo corto, por que como sabrán las cada bocina tiene dos cables, entonces meto un cable, y al meter el segundo hecha chispas e incluso un poquito de humo y si huele a quemado justo donde se mete el cable ( acabo de probar de nuevo).

lamento decirles que no hay ningún integrado cubierto con alguna tapa de aluminio, los tres que les comenté anteriormente están descubiertos.

ninguno parece tener un cambio en la temperatura

les dejo el modelo de ellos: EL primero tiene 8 pines en cada lado, el segundo 11 y el ultimo 12.

SONY 7K19      SANYO LA1265   SANYO LC7218
A1102             8D4                  8H4

A donde puedo hacerles llegar imagenes para que se den una idea de como está todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

dale a "mas opciones"

El o los integrados deben estar amarrados a una chapa de aluminio (disipador)


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

les dejo de nuevo el modelo de los circuitos integrados, por que salieron movidos.
SONY 7K19     SANYO LA1265     SANYO LC7218
A1102               8D4                     8H4


creo q no se pueden ordenar y salen recorridos pero, el A1102  corresponde al sony,  el 8D4 al primer sanyo y el 8H4 al segundo sanyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

No , esa es la parte de sintonia (radio)

Fijate por abajo si no tiene un disipador grande  de aluminio aletado

Los de salida mayormente comienzan con TDA  o STK 

Pero primero cambiale ese conector rojo y negro


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

tengo que cambiar el conjunto de donde entran los cables? (plasticos rojo y negro) . Para mañana mismo lanzarme a una electronica a comprarlos y como debo pedirlos?

¿es posible que el problema se solucione si solo se reemplaza la pieza de los plasticos rojo-negro sin tener que quitar el integrado?

Y miren! como lo sospeché!!!  solo que ahora si me lo disfrazaron muy bien! creo q este si es el integrado! aqui les dejo las fotos!

solo que el integrado tiene una forma algo rara y solo salen las patitas de un solo lado: el modelo es STK4122 II

foto 1.- frente del estereo
foto 2.- salidas aux y de bocina, les señalo con una llave roja donde supuestamente está el problema.

foto 3.- Circuito donde está el integrado y las salidas aux y de bocinas.( este se encuentra a un costado del estereo) ( les señalé con pequeños puntos rojos los integrados que les había mencionado, y subrayé el integrado que estaba buscando y las salidas de bocina)

Foto 4.- circuito posterior del frente del estereo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Integrado de salida :

Ver el archivo adjunto 82576


----------



## erickelec (Oct 30, 2012)

existe la posibilidad de resolverse el problema cambiando solo la pieza de conectores rojo-negro? 
o a fuerza tiene q*UE* cambiarse ese integrado?


----------



## miguelus (Oct 31, 2012)

Por lo que comentas en tus primeros Post, lo más probable es que ese Integrado esté mal.
Pero antes de que sigas con la reparación creo que es importante contestes a estas preguntas…

¿Tienes Polímetro?
¿Tienes Soldador (Cautín), ¿Sabes utilizarlo?

El Polímetro es indispensable para hacer algunas medidas y estar seguros de que el Integrado está realmente averiado.
Por ejemplo, ese Amplificador es de alimentación Simétrica, midiendo en la borna Roja de salida, la tensión tiene que ser de 0VCC, medir una tensión Positiva o Negativa indica que realmente está mal.
Cambiar el Integrado no es una tarea fácil, hay que tener en cuenta que tiene varios Pines, si no lo haces con cuidado puedes deteriorar el Circuito Impreso.
Si crees que puedes hacerlo pues adelante.

"La Pieza" de color Rojo Negro si está muy deteriorada la tendrás que cambiar, aunque, seguramente, te será dificil de encontrar una igual.

Sal U2


----------



## erickelec (Oct 31, 2012)

nunca había escuchar que se utilizara polímero, eres de méxico? lo digo por que yo sí y tal vez acá le llamen de otra manera.
Cautín si tengo y si se utilizarlo.

me has pasado buenos detalles a considerar. Aun no hago las mediciones con el voltmetro
Si veo que se dificulta pues tendré que conseguir un técnico.

Gracias!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 31, 2012)

Amigo erickelec, estoy de acuerdo con miguelus, siendo un equipo delicado, deberas dejarlo en manos con experiencia en el tema. De lo contrario puedes terminar con su vida util. Te felicito por tu audacia, pero tampoco, voy a intervenir quirurgicamente el cerebro a mi mascota, si no soy medico neurologo veterinario.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 1, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> nunca había escuchar que se utilizara polímero, eres de méxico? lo digo por que yo sí y tal vez acá le llamen de otra manera.
> Cautín si tengo y si se utilizarlo.
> 
> me has pasado buenos detalles a considerar. Aun no hago las mediciones con el voltmetro
> ...



Creo que no has leído bien mi post, en ningún momento me he referido a ningún tipo de "Polímero" sino más bien a un  *Polímetro*...  _¿Tienes Polímetro?_

Y no, no soy de México, pero tengo un gran respeto y admiración por todo lo Hispano Americano ya que por razones de trabajo suelo viajar por  varios países de ese continente.

Sal U2


----------



## erickelec (Nov 1, 2012)

jajaj gracias por la corrección miguelus, aunque déjame decirte que aun así no sabía que es un polímetro y por eso mi pregunta. Ahora bien aquí es cuando uno aprende cosas nuevas, al parecer un polímetro es un aparato que sirve para medir, ohms, amperes, voltajes. u en otras palabras resistencias, corrientes...- Acá los conocemos mas comúnmente como MULTÍMETROS.

De no haberme mencionado POLIMETRO yo no sabría que se le puede llamar así tambien a un MUTIMETRO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

POLIMERO > poly: muchos y mero: parte, segmento

POLIMETRO > poly: muchas y meter: medida


----------



## Juan corona (Abr 4, 2022)

*H*ola*,* buenos días*. T*engo un problema con mi estereo aiwa zL30*,* se escucha muy poco*,* no tiene voz*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 4, 2022)

Dale un jarabe para la garganta...    

Mejor dinos qué haz medido, tus conocimientos y herramientas, etc...

Tirar una pregunta de esas, equivale a la nada. Pon mas informacion...


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 4, 2022)

Llevalo al técnico


----------

